# Return Air Grille



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

If majority of your furnace uses heat cycles and these are Floor Level "heat out" vents, then install the vents to blow the air "down". Thus, bouncing the hot air off the floor - before it rises to the ceiling.

If the majority of your system uses AC cycles and these are Floor Level "cool air out" vents, then install the vents to blow the air "up". Thus, arching the cold air up to the ceiling - before it settles to floor level.


If this is Floor Level "air intake vents", then its vent fin direction doesn't really matter. Same zone of air is sucked in - regardless of its cover fin direction. For better visual appearance, I would re-install the cover with the vent fins facing DOWN - so people walking by the vent cover can't see inside the vent chamber. 

If this is Ceiling Level "air intake vents", then its vent fin direction doesn't really matter. Same zone of air is sucked in - regardless of its cover fin direction. For better visual appearance, I would re-install the cover with the vent fins facing UP - so people walking by the vent cover can't see inside the vent chamber. 


Hope this helps...

.


----------



## brucetackett (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, Spike. Your response certainly did help. It's a ceiling level, so I guess I'll do what looks better. Thanks again.


----------

